# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Named set and filtering it dynamically based on user selection

## marg

I'm using MS AS/SQL2000 and Intelligent Apps as the OLAP client.

I have created a named set to list 50 worst jobs (From Dimension of all Works Orders) using a calculated member (Job% and using BottomCount)

However, in the client the user can on ad hoc basics filter by other dimension (time, work shift, machine e.t.c.),
However the set always return the 50 worst jobs from all jobs in the dimension.

How can I filter out non relevant members from the result. i.e. in a calculated member, all calculations take into account what the user has diced & sliced in the client, but the same does not seem apply to named sets.

I have tried to use the filter function (IsEmpty [WorksOrder].CurrentMember).

Regards,
MarG

----------

